# Anyone Have A Ford Edge



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

An unforeseen event has occured and I might have to buy a car today. Does anyone out there have a Ford Edge that you can give me a review on? I am looking for user reviews not magazines. Do you like it? Is it spacious? Does it eat gas quickly?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jennifer I've had an 08 Ford Edge SEL AWD since December. I love it. Very spacious, one of the few cars I got into an immediately felt like it fit me. I really don't have one complaint. The MPG is reasonable, I do 90% of my driving in town and range from 16-18, highway is much better around 26. In town I rarely get above 35MPH so there are times I wish I hit the highway to work, but when work is only 2 miles away its hard to complain. I opted not to get all the extras, I bought it with 8,000 miles on it and had a choice between this or another Edge with the extras and more miles. There is an Edge owners forum, but its pretty slow and not all that great. If I were to have to replace the Edge I'd probably get another one.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, it is calming me down, as the DH is shopping out of town for MY CAR!

He is looking at 08 leftovers and 09 on the lot. So we will see if I get a new car. It definately wasn't in the plans.

Jennifer


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan, a member here has one also... He is a ford employee.. He will fill you all in when he gets a chance I bet..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry, missed this with all of the confusion.

DW had a 07 Edge. She really liked it. The Edge was one of the first designs that really took a step forward in design and execution of a product at Ford recently. Prior to climbing into that car, she had been driving Volvo's and wasn't really interested in going away from those. After a test drive, she was sold. The car had plenty of power (IMO), handled nicely, and was comfortable to drive. The only real downfall was traction in the snow. We had the FWD version and it used the traction control often. Braking on slippery surfaces also could get exciting (The ABS worked, but it's a heavy car and could slide for quite a ways.....







) I'm hoping they got a better tire on it for future years to correct that problem. As for fuel economy, we got just what the window sticker said.... Not great, but acceptable IMO.

We traded it this spring, but the main reason for changing for us was wanting 3 rows of seats (Oh and it was convienent since the lease was up). I will tell you that the Flex is really the next step in refinement, but that doesn't marginalize the quality of the Edge or the ease of parking it compared to the Flex.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I am happy to report that I just brought home my new Ford Edge last night!









When I first got in it, I really didn't like it, the dark interior was closing me in. But I drove it and it drove great. I then drove a Murano which I had been drooling over for years, but it drove more like a truck. So even though I did not get all the options I would have wanted (not even $$$$ for that) I am happy with it. I had to drive it home last night for about 100 miles. I would have enjoyed it much more if I had not been looking in the rearview mirror the whole way to make sure my van that my DH was driving home didn't break down (hence the reason for the sudden purchase). I am glad I could make a contribution to the economic crisis by buying a Ford.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> I am happy to report that I just brought home my new Ford Edge last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Edge!

Sorry to hear about the previous car troubles though... It's always easier to be able to make the purchase on your own terms...


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Just an update for those who may be considering a car purchase. I wanted to let you know that I LOVE my Ford Edge! I am really surprised by the quality, the ride, the really cool side mirrors, everything about it. (I wish I could have gotten the Sync though)

I had to make a hasty decision and was worried about making the wrong decision. But now I feel great about this car.

disclaimer: I do not work for Ford, own any stock, work for a dealer, etc.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad to hear you're enjoying your new car, Jennifer. What fun! I love getting a new car!!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea but can it tow anything?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah it can! It is a Ford







I think 3500 lbs. Just enough for that Teardrop Cliff and Justin want to build. Just need a hitch.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> Yeah it can! It is a Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, 3500 lbs.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you, Ford makes a great car as good as any on the market today. A friend had a Edge and can't say enough good things about plus he's got a lot of miles on it and had never had a problem with it. I hope you enjoy the new car.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new Edge!









-CC


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> Yeah it can! It is a Ford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get the optional "jet pack"???


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

No I believe that is a mod I have to do :lol


----------

